# tenses with miş and ise



## big sea

Hello everyone,

I am studying turkish a little bit and now I am learning the compound tenses.

My problem is that I do not understand the forms with miş and ise like "çalışıyormuşsa". I can form them but I do not understand their meaning although I understand "çalışıyormuş" and "çalışıyorsa". I searched for çalışıyormuşsa in google and found just 8 results!

So I have the following question:
Which compound tenses are not used rarely and are worth learning?

This is my opinion after some searching:

*all compound tenses for if-sentences*
(yorsa, erse*, ecekse, seydi, diyse, meliyse)

*the impossible past result, past perfect and past continious*
(ecekti, diydi, yordu)

*all dubative compound tenses (with miş)*
(yormuş, ermiş*, ecekmiş, mişti, mişmiş, )

*"er" is the present simple tense like in çalışar.


----------



## Rallino

There is no such thing as _çalışıyormuşsa_. 

You can find the entire tense list for _çalışmak_ here.


----------



## big sea

Arent there missing some?

For example I did not found:
çalışmış - I think that he worked
çalıştıydı - He had worked

çalışyorsa - If he is working
çalışarsa - If he works
çalışacaksa - If he will work
çalışsaydı and çalıştıysa - If he worked

çalışacakmış - I think that he will work


----------



## Rallino

Oh you're right. I don't know what happened to that site, it used to be complete.
Anyway, I think this one is good: http://turkish.pgeorgalas.gr/ConjugationSetEn.asp
You have to select the verb and the tense, manually.


----------



## big sea

Exactly this I have done.

I have listed them above (without thr simple tenses and the "extra" tenses with dir and so on)

Is this list complete?


----------



## Rallino

I think it is. 
I remember counting 27-odd tenses in the Turkish language, a few years ago. And this site has 26 tenses. So I'm guessing it's complete.


----------



## big sea

Ok thank you very much


----------



## FlyingBird

big sea said:


> Arent there missing some?
> 
> For example I did not found:
> çalışmış - I think that he worked
> çalışacakmış - I think that he will work


Çalışmış (it mean that you just found out, or someone else told you)

*kız çirkin değilmiş *

meaning 1 (you tought that girl is ugly, but today you saw her and she was not ugly. you came home, and you say to your friend 'kız çirkin değilmiş')
meaning 2 (you talk with someone on the phone, and he say that girl is not ugly and you say to your friend 'kız çirkin değilmiş')

*çalışacakmış

*you father need someone who will work with him tomorrow, you call your friend and you ask him.
After you finish with speaking, your father ask you. 

Father: Çalışacak mıymış?
You: Evet, çalışacakmış.


----------

